# What Is Name Of God As Per Sikhism Ek Onkar Or Waheguru?



## sajsikh

Yes it is my first question . As in japuji saheb first two words are "ek onkar satnam" and correct me if i am wrong it means "ek onkar satnam is his only true name" . So i want to ask who used the word "waheguru" first among our gurus. And what is the meaning of it. Is waheguru the name of god or some reference word towards god. 

Any link to the source would be appericiated as only a good reference is most of the time satisfactory. I am looking at origin and use of the aforementioned.


----------



## Randip Singh

*Re: What is name of god as per sikhism ek onkar or waheguru*



sajsikh said:


> Yes it is my first question . As in japuji saheb first two words are "ek onkar satnam" and correct me if i am wrong it means "ek onkar satnam is his only true name" . So i want to ask who used the word "waheguru" first among our gurus. And what is the meaning of it. Is waheguru the name of god or some reference word towards god.
> 
> Any link to the source would be appericiated as only a good reference is most of the time satisfactory. I am looking at origin and use of the aforementioned.



Both means "God"

Waheguru = ultimate teacher
Ek Onkaar Satnaam= One Constant or One God and truth is its name.

A teacher teaches you the TRUTH as well.


----------



## sajsikh

*Re: What is name of god as per sikhism ek onkar or waheguru*

Thank  You Ranjit Singh ji for your quick response . I know the meaning , but going through some "STEAKS -japuji saheb with meanings " has written the meaning "ek onkar hi osda sacha naam hai". 
        So i do understand the meaning but what i am trying to say is there is no reference to word Waheguru in Japuji.  The only words that i am aware of surely uttered by Guru Nanak ji are Sat Kartar and ek onkar satnam. 
          So i am seeking etymology , you can say of word waheguru , which guru has used this word in reference to God in which Baani or at which page of Shri Guru Granth Saheb


----------



## Luckysingh

*Re: What is name of god as per sikhism ek onkar or waheguru*

Waheguru starts with 'wah' as in wah wah as used in praise to something wonderful and appealing.
So, waheguru literally means wonderful guru or the magnificent lord, wonderful lord almighty....etc..

We have heard the phrases 'ik onkaar sri waheguru ji ki fateh' and 'waheguru ji ka khalsa, waheguru ji ki fateh' many times.

I think what you are asking is that Guru Nanak ji never mentioned it in japji.
Yes, but I'm sure that Gurudid actually use the word along with many other words to describe the almighty.
It is used as a given gurmantar because it is actually 4 syllaballe word shortened from wa- from vasudevh 
he- from haha-as in hari
gu- from gobind
ru- from ra ra as in ram

all the 4 words are used to refer to the almighty as well.

Ik onkar satnaam is used to describe him as there is only one truth, that is before all truths,  therfore referred as the one and true name.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

*Re: What is name of god as per sikhism ek onkar or waheguru*

A ROSE by any name smells just as SWEET..The SIKH GURUS were no sticklers on particular "names"...thats why you will FIND practically ALL the Names for God ever used..incluidng all the common ones form Hidnuism and ALLAH Rahim etc form islamic world...Its NOT the Name per se that counts..its the PRACTISE of GURBANI...churning WATER produces no BUTTER my friend...churn the MILK...


----------



## Kamala

*Re: What is name of god as per sikhism ek onkar or waheguru*

God has many names in this religion, like Hari/ Narayan/ Ram/ Govind/ Waheguru etc.


----------



## Archived_Member16

*Re: What is name of god as per sikhism ek onkar or waheguru*

*Names of God in Sikhism*

In Sikhism God is One Universal Entity, the creator, self-illuminated, perpetual and gender-less. He is referred to in the Sikh Scriptures by many hundreds of names. The holy scripture of the Sikhs called the Sri Guru Granth Sahib or Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji begins with the following passage called the Mool Mantar or the "Main Mantra": 

Original Text -Punjabi: ੴ ਸਤਿ ਨਾਮ੝ ਕਰਤਾ ਪ੝ਰਖ੝ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਨਿਰਵੈਰ੝ ਅਕਾਲ ਮੂਰਤਿ ਅਜੂਨੀ ਸੈਭੰ ਗ੝ਰ ਪ੝ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥
ISO 15919 transliteration: Ika ŝaṅkĝra sati nĝmu karatĝ purakhu nirabha'u niravairu akĝla mūrati ajūnī saibhaṃ gura prasĝdi 

Simplified transliteration: Ik ŝaṅkĝr sat nĝm kartĝ purkh nirbha'u nirvair akĝl mūrat ajūnī saibhaṃ gur prasĝd ||

English: One God. Truth is His name. Creative Being Personified. No Fear. No Malice. Image Of The Undying, Beyond Birth, Self-Existent. By Guru's Grace ~ 

The English translation uses 'His' or 'He' when referring to God. Sikhism does not recognise God as being of either sex and the original Punjabi version reflects this by being gender neutral.

The Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji says the following about God: "You have so many Names, Lord, I do not know their limit. There is no other equal to You." (Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji page 877).

A testament to the above, is the the 10th Guru, Guru Gobind Singh Ji's hymn, the Jaap Sahib, which is a list of many names of God, comprised 199 verses.
Waheguru is the main and true name used for God in Sikhism

The Sikhs believe that Allah - The name of God used by Muslim is a valid name to use. Similarly, the name Raam, Paarbrahm, Krishan which are names of God used by Hindus are frequently mentioned in the Sikh holy scriptures. The same God of the Christians, Muslims, Hindus, etc is the Akal Purakh, the primal being of the Sikhs.

You fashioned all these men and women, Lord. All these are Your Forms. Kabeer is the child of God, Allah, Raam. All the Gurus and prophets are mine. (5) Says Kabeer, listen, O men and women: seek the Sanctuary of the One. Chant the Naam, the Name of the Lord, O mortals, and you shall surely be carried across. ((6)(2)) 
- Sri Guru Granth Sahib page 1349

*Sikh names for God *

However, some of the popular names for God are:

- *Akal Purakh *meaning Timeless Primal Being. "Akal" stands for 'Primal, timeless' and "Purakh" stands for 'Being' 

- *Ek Onkar* meaning One Creator. "Ek" means "One"; "Onkar" means "Creator". 

- *Satnam* meaning True Name, some are of the opinion that this is a name for God in itself, others believe that this is an adjective used to describe the 'Gurmantar', Waheguru (See below) 

- *Waheguru*, meaning Wonderful Teacher, this name is considered the greatest among Sikhs, and it is known as 'Gurmantar', the Guru's Word. 

- Bhao Khandan meaning Destroyer of Fear 

- Dukh Bhanjno meaning Dispeller of Pain 

- Bhagat Vachhal meaning Lover of His Saints 

- Hari meaning Glowing, Shining, Vitalising - Absolute Name of God 

- Govinda meaning Preserver of the World 

- Bhagavan meaning Lord or Supreme being 

- Rabh 

- Allah word commonly used by Muslims to refer to God. 

- Uppar Valah

- Malik 

God according to Guru Nanak is beyond full comprehension by humans; has endless number of virtues; takes on innumerable forms; and can be called by an infinite number of names thus "Your Names are so many, and Your Forms are endless. No one can tell how many Glorious Virtues You have." (Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji page 358)

*source:* http://www.sikhiwiki.org/index.php/Names_of_God


----------



## sajsikh

*Re: What is name of god as per sikhism ek onkar or waheguru*



> Waheguru, meaning Wonderful Teacher, this name is considered the greatest among Sikhs, and it is known as 'Gurmantar', the Guru's Word.


I am thankful for your response. I am intrigued that sikhiwiki also dosent have correct meanings. Because if waheguru is one and only true name of the lord , then ek onkar satnam becomes invalid.  Intriguingly waheguru was not a word used by guru nanak ji rectify me with an example. 

Second point is rather controversial and i didnt want to start some controversy but what does this line means 





> You fashioned all these men and women, Lord. All these are Your Forms. Kabeer is the child of God, Allah, Raam. All the Gurus and prophets are mine. (5) Says Kabeer, listen, O men and women: seek the Sanctuary of the One. Chant the Naam, the Name of the Lord, O mortals, and you shall surely be carried across. ((6)(2))


Does it mean kabir is above all. And its interpretations like these are used by one rampal ji  maharaj in harayana and it makes him claim kabir was guru of guru nanak. As an evidence he  has lot cut outs  and prints available you can see. ill post it in controversy section now. So my question is still that has guru nanak used word "waheguru" and if not than dosent it mean ek onkar satnam is the one real name of god.


----------



## Harry Haller

*Re: What is name of god as per sikhism ek onkar or waheguru*

Veerji

These are pointless arguments, Creator is Creator, regardless of what you, or anyone else calls it. 

This is a similar situation to front line soldiers debating the middle name of the King. It is irrelevant, we are here to do a job, live a life as per Hukam, names mean nothing. Names are for tombstones baby! (quoted from live and let die lol )


----------



## sajsikh

*Re: What is name of god as per sikhism ek onkar or waheguru*



harry haller said:


> Veerji
> 
> These are pointless arguments, Creator is Creator, regardless of what you, or anyone else calls it.
> 
> This is a similar situation to front line soldiers debating the middle name of the King. It is irrelevant, we are here to do a job, live a life as per Hukam, names mean nothing. Names are for tombstones baby! (quoted from live and let die lol )



Respected khalsa ji , 

  I would like to point out that please dont consider my thread as an argument. Consider it as a question of a technical nature. And we know there must be answer to any and all questions technical, emotional , or differential point of views.

  The thing i am  seeking is to get a HISTORICAL reference of the WORD waheguru. Because the very first words of my guru granth sahib are ek onkar satnam. 

  so if i am pôsting my lifes question to god even though i know i can call him anything but still i prefer to address my words of request on the right address. And i consider the words of Guru Nanak as giving me the right address of god. But there is little confusion about two words. Because one word is surely that came out of guru nanak jis own mouth èk onkar `why he didnt say waheguru. That is an intriguing question for me . 

 And regarding creator i believe if i start worshipping my parents i am worshipping god himself. So i mean i am seeking a real historical reference and not generalised theoratical answers


----------



## Harry Haller

Good luck to you brother, I hope you have an enjoyable quest.


----------



## Ishna

Max Arthur MacAuliffe makes a few references to 'Wahguru' (take note of the spelling) in The Sikh Religion volume 1, available here: http://www.sacred-texts.com/skh/tsr1/index.htm 

You'll have to do a CTRL-F and search for the word 'Wah' on each page until you find the references - I can't remember exactly which chapters they're in.

However the references appear in some rather unusual sakhis and I'm suspicious of the reality of the stories, and consequently the references.

Go to www.srigranth.org and search the transliteration for the word 'vah' - very interesting reading.

You can also search the transliteration for the word 'vahguru' for 3 references, but not by Guru Nanak ji.

I agree with Harry ji that the actual name of the creative force is not important.  It is beyond names.  There is no 'one true name'.


----------



## Astroboy

Kaval Nain Madhur Bain..à¨•à¨µà¨² à¨¨à©ˆà¨¨ à¨®à¨¾à¨§à©à¨° à¨¬à©ˆà¨¨ à¨•à©‹à¨Ÿà¨¿ à¨¸à©ˆà¨¨      - YouTube


----------



## Ishna

Having said that a particular name is not important, I can see how it becomes a real question. Bani mentions Naam constantly. Chant Naam, remember Naam, Naam is Nanak's only support, etc. It is translated as 'name' literally. That is indeed the meaning of the word 'Naam'. 

In the Sikh case, Naam refers to awareness of the creative force. It is beyond names and beyond description. Even to say It is beyond description is an injustice! Recognising And cultivating awareness of the Truth is what Naam is. Maintaining that awareness is simran. As is my very limited understanding. I hope that helps.

It is impossible to describe.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh

If you sit and think about Waheguru, will he not listen to your thoughts?


----------



## Ishna

The Jyot within you will listen.


----------



## Luckysingh

Kanwaljit Singh said:


> If you sit and think about Waheguru, will he not listen to your thoughts?


 Well, I don't get a direct reply to prove it, I'm more than certain he listens to not just my inner voice but my feelings and wishes are all picked up and acknowledged.
You don't even have to address him by name, he answers to any given or preferred name.


----------



## Luckysingh

Ishna said:


> The Jyot within you will listen.


 
I admire that reply as it speaks much more, to my understanding.
I won't repeat myself here, but I have mentioned my interpretation and just a little understanding to the terms 'jyot swaroop' and 'naam' in the following threads.
Have a read and see what you make of this slight emphasis on these referred terms.

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/gurmat-vichaar/37605-naam-jap-simran-and-naam-simran-4.html

and also

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/37982-naam-abhiyaas.html

Sat Kartar
Lucky Singh


----------



## Archived_member15

I don't think that we should get too fixated with names 

I'll tell you a story as to why we shouldn't...


_“And holy is His name”. The name of God is said to be holy, not because it contains in its syllables any special virtue, but because in whatsoever way we contemplate God, we see Him pure and holy._

- St. Basil the Great, On Psalm 32. 



_"...There was a time when God had no name, and there will be a time when he will have no name...." _

- St. Isaac the Syrian, Unpublished Chapters on Knowledge, III,1, syr e7, Bodleian.



_"...Remember, the power is not in the word, not in the name, but in God Himself, Who is named_..."

St. Barsanuphius of Optina​


This debate about the name is eeirly familiar to me. In fact it nearly caused a major rift in the Eastern Catholic (Orthodox) Church during the early 1900s. No kidding. It was called the heresy of "Name-Worshippers" or "Imiaslavie" in Russian. 

The 20th century history of _Imiaslavie_ started in 1907 with the publication of the book _On the_ Caucasus Mountains by a revered starets, Schema-monk Illarion. In his book, Illarion told of his spiritual experience with the Jesus Prayer as a proof that _'The name of God is God Himself and can produce miracles. God exists in his name'_.

In and of itself, apart from the ludicrous idea of miracles, there was nothing about what it said that was wrong but what happened next was the problem. 

The book became extremely popular among the Russian monks on Mount Athos in Greece. 

Many of them argued that, since according to Plato, "the name of an object exists since before the object itself does," so the name of God must pre-exist before the world was created, and that it (the Name) cannot be anything but God Himself. Among other things, this was thought to mean that knowledge of the secret name of God alone allows one to perform miracles (a similar concept exists in Kabbalah). This group of monks became fixated with the actual syllables of the word "Name", thinking it contained God Himself in all his power. 

The opponents of _Imiaslavie_, the other Athonite monks, considered this teaching to be pantheistic and incompatible with Christianity - and they were of course correct, it was an abuse of the concept. They argued that before the Creation God did not need this name, so the name was created and is actually an empty sound having no mystical attributes in and of itself. The proponents of this idea got the name _Imyaslavtsy_ (those who glorify the Name) and its opponents were called _Imyabortsy_ (those who fight the Name).

This teaching was disseminated among the Russian Athonian monks. This new-found belief obtained another apologist in the person of Fr. Anthony Boulatovic, a former tsarist army officer. The disputes among the Russian Athonians were severe. The Name-Worshippers managed to elect the Dikaios (Abbot) of the Skete of St. Andrew. Abbot Misael of St. Panteleimon's monastery and also Boulatovic both addressed Ecumenical Patriarch Joachim III who condemned Name-Worshipping. In his letter to Abbot Misael dated September 12, 1912 where among other things he says "We paternally, sternly and immediately command those monks there who thoughtlessly theologize, invent and introduce the deluded theory of the name to withdraw from this soul-destroying delusion…" he also forbade the reading of the book "Upon the Mountains of the Caucasus."
But Boulatovic remained in his beliefs. He published books such as "A Defense" and "Concerning the Name of God" (in Greek) and various letters.

Among other things Boulatovic maintained that:

"The name is God"

"The words heard by the Apostles on Tabor are God himself"

"The words heard by the Israelites on Sinai are God himself"

"The Grace of God is present in the hearings and the writings of God's name"
In other words, it is sufficient for one to call upon the name of God (even without faith, unconsciously) and God is obliged to be present with this person through His Grace and to fulfill his petition! :angryyoungkaur:

The Name-Worshippers were declared as heretics. They resisted, naturally this label. 

The most vocal opponent was the archbishop of Volyn, Anthony who considered _imiaslavie_ to be a variation of the heresy propounded by the Khlysts. In 1912, by decision of the Holy Synod, the book _On the Caucasus Mountains_ became forbidden in Russia. It was not reprinted until 1998.

In January 1913 a monk by the name of David, who was a supporter of _imiaslavie_, was elected as the hegumen of the Andreyevsky skete, taking the place of the monk Hieronim who was an opponent of it. Hieronim did not recognize the results of the elections and complained to the Russian Embassy in Greece. The Imperial Government insisted on changing the hegumen back to Hieronim. In April the teaching of _imiaslavie_ was also proclaimed to be heretical by the new Patriarch Germanus V of Constantinople. 

A crisis ensued. 

In June 1913 a small Russian fleet, consisting of the gunboat _Donets_ and the transport ships _Tsar_ and _Kherson_, delivered the archbishop of Vologda, Nikon (Rozhdestvensky), and a number of troops to Mount Athos. The poll organized by the archbishop had shown that among 1700 of St. Panteleimon Monastery's monks, 661 monks identified themselves as imiabortsy, 517 as imiaslavtsy, 360 refused to participate in the poll, and the rest identified themselves as neutral. In May and June archbishop Nikon held talks with the Name-Worshippers and tried to convince them to change their beliefs voluntarily, but was unsuccessful. On July 31 the troops stormed the monastery. Although the monks were not armed and did not actively resist, the troops showed very heavy-handed tactics. They set up two machine guns and a number of water cannons, and the soldiers were ordered to beat the monks with their bayonets and rifle butts. Allegedly, four monks were killed and at least forty-eight were wounded. 

No one could believe it. Mount Athos, the holiest place in Eastern Catholicism, an island that had never been touched save by monks and their privileged visitors, had just been attacked by a fleet of Russian ships. Peaceful monks, wrapt in spiritual experiences, were now confronted with their age-old monasteries being stormed by troops firing at them with machine guns. 

And all this fighting had erupted over - of all things - the "Name" of God!!!!!

After the storming of St. Panteleimon Monastery the monks from the Andreevsky Skete surrendered voluntarily.

The military transport _Kherson_ was converted into a prison ship. It took 628 monks to Russia and on July 9 set sail to Odessa. Forty monks were left in the Mt. Athos hospital, judged unable to survive the transportation. On July 14 the steamship _Chikhachev_ delivered another 212 monks from Mt. Athos. The rest of the monks signed papers that they rejected the imiaslavie.

To this day, some Bishops still support the Name-Worshippers. Recently books have been written trying to demonstrate the mathematical implications of the Name. 

We should not worship names. God is nameless and above all his names. By focusing too much on specific names we can lose God in the process and lapse into magical fairytales like the Name-Worshippers. 

Let the the tragic story of the Name-Worshippers teach us! kaurhug


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

*SATNAM is TRUTH*..and please guys..its NOT "His Name"....and you DONT NEED to CALL HIM..He cna hear WITHOUT BEING CALLED..He is NOT HUMAN/ANIMAL..that can ONLY come when Called by name !!

SATNAM- TRUTH means* PRACTISE TRUTH*...*SATNAAM*. PERIOD. A Lawyer I know is Named *SATNAAM SINGH*....but he is a *BIGGER LIER* than even most Lawyers...meaning he has NO TRUTH in his practise, in his daily life, in his dealings..he is NO "Satnaam"..BUT he carries around an I-POD with a LOOPED Mool Mantar downloaded from some website and is always PLUGGED IN !! When you approach him..he will "apologize..unplug the ear plugs..and LIES will spew out of his MOUTH...until you leave and he plugs in the Waheguru/Moolmantar/simran Ipod again".....

IN GURMATT...SIKHI...GURBANi..SGGS....its ALL about PRACTISE and ACTION...ONLY.period. The Bhagats PRACTISED..the GURUS PRACTISED..the SIKHS PRACTISED...and thus you cna watch Bhagat Namdev tied down in front of a mad stomping elephant and CALM....Guur Arjun ji seated on a sizzling Hot plate being fried alive like a burger..and CALM...Bhai Mati dass being SAWED ALIVE..and CALM...becasue THEY ALL PRACTISED the NAAM....they had so much NAAM....as in PRACTISE MAKES PERFECT.....we must endeavour to be *PERFECT* as Bhai mani Singh, Bhai Deep Singh Bhai Amreek Singh bahi Bhinderawallah..etc etc..


----------



## Syed Abdullah Tariq

sajsikh said:


> Yes it is my first question . As in japuji saheb first two words are "ek onkar satnam" and correct me if i am wrong it means "ek onkar satnam is his only true name" . So i want to ask who used the word "waheguru" first among our gurus. And what is the meaning of it. Is waheguru the name of god or some reference word towards god.
> 
> Any link to the source would be appericiated as only a good reference is most of the time satisfactory. I am looking at origin and use of the aforementioned.



Sat Sri Akal, dear sajsikh!

I am surprised that no Sikh brother gave you the complete reply. I am a Muslim. I can not read Gurmukhi script but I have read parts of Granth Sahib in transliteration and have gone through many translations in English.
ਵਾਿਹਗੁਰ Waahi Guroo occured 4 times in 2 shlokas of Guru Granth Sahib. Thrice in one Shloka on P. 1403 and once on P. 1404. The word was never used by Guru Sahiban. It was used by Bhatts in Vaars, in praise of Gurus. The Bhatts in exaggeration of Guru Sahiban's praise, called them God embodied themselves which the revered Guru Sahiban had never claimed. Later this word was adopted to be most opt-used word for God.


----------



## Harry Haller

Syed Abdullah Tariq said:


> I am surprised that no Sikh brother gave you the complete reply.



I am equally surprised no Sikh sister gave you the complete reply


----------



## Parma

In the jap ji sahib the formation of words describes the qualities of the Akal purakh or waheguru or ek onkar as formless so this debate kind of falls away as soon as it begins. Which would imply any shape form or matter would be an impossible measure. I understand that it is a hard process of thought in processing thoughts onto such a great magnatude of vision but thats Sikhism for you who said that finding god is easy. They have an entire Guru Granth Sahib written on it and here we still all are wondering in its magnificence trying to figure it out.


----------



## Sherdil

The full term is Ekankaar Oankaar. Both constituent terms are discussed separately in Gurbani.

Ekankaar Oankaar refers to the two aspects of Sat (existence/reality), nirgun and sargun respectively.

Nirgun = without physical attributes
Sargun = with physical attributes

Thus, the Divine is both manifest as creation yet distinct.

Naam in the mool mantar is masculine and therefore singular. This implies that Sat (from Sat Naam) is the one true name of the One. Existence itself is its own name.

From an example used earlier:

A rose by any other name would smell just as sweet. "Rose" is the name we have given this plant (subjective). Its real name is the rose itself (objective). Remembrance of the rose is its naam simran.

Waheguru is one of the many names used to refer to the One throughout Gurbani. It refers to Guru Nanak's Guru (the Divine). It has never been used to refer to the living or deceased gurus.

Waheguru has become the favored name for the Divine amongst Sikhs because it is unique to Sikhi. Other terms like Ram, Rahim, Allah, etc. are used in other faiths / philosophies, sometimes with a different meaning than has been employed in Gurbani.


----------



## Tasveer Singh

sajsikh said:


> Yes it is my first question . As in japuji saheb first two words are "ek onkar satnam" and correct me if i am wrong it means "ek onkar satnam is his only true name" . So i want to ask who used the word "waheguru" first among our gurus. And what is the meaning of it. Is waheguru the name of god or some reference word towards god.
> 
> Any link to the source would be appericiated as only a good reference is most of the time satisfactory. I am looking at origin and use of the aforementioned.



sorry for the late reply - a few years to late but i was confused by this same question once upon a time.
Ik meaning everything is one - the creator who created the creation and the creation (and everything in it) are one and the same.
Onkar - is the divine melody (Vibration) it is the unstuck Shabd - it is the vibration of god - this is also mentioned in some parts of the vedas. In the guru granth Sahib if you have read all of it, this also mentions that onkar is the creator of all. Their are very few limited references of the word Vaheguru actually used - This meaning wonderful guru or great Guru. The true mantra of Vaheguru is onkar. I believe the main sources of confusion come from the other sources of sikhi - such as Bhai gurdas Vaar - where he both uses onkar multiple times and vaheguru multiple times to refer to god - over time the sikh community using the other sources seem to have adopted vaheguru and you could say the naam Onkar has become forgotten. The guru granth Sahib constantly reminds us (Ik onkar sat gur persaad) so many times that a sikh who studies the text should find this unavoidable to ignore. Anyways i have mediated for many years now. Onkar is the light and vibration that can be seen and heard resounding in all creation - i have still much to learn - but i forever cherish Guru nanak for saving me through god - and i thank god Onkar with all my love that he showed me his lotus feet. All i can say is mediate on the naam - I hope he casts you his grace as he did for me - he is my best friend and beloved.


----------



## Loveisthereason

I think Waheguru as a word is quite important apart from the breath control it synchronises, it also makes you use the bone structure in your face to extend inwards and outwards almost taking the full range of facial exercises. As an exclusive name for God, there is none and for sikhs there should be no question about this subject. As has been mentioned before devotion is what matters. I have found it easier to do simran of Waheguru as it flows one after the other, Ik Onkar however feels like I'm starting again each time I say it, sound's weird but it's what works best for me. There have been arguments also that the specific parts of your palate that are touched during the recitation of gurbani has a positive effect on your general wellbeing. As for a historical imperative for the word Waheguru there is none. I think when sikhism first started everything was rich in spirituality and that thick (as in thickness or richness) climate generated a gurmantar and the word Waheguru became pargat. Alot of people refer to accounts of various sources which breakdown the syllables of the word and some say it comes from the salutation of the Khalsa but I think we have a habit of ignoring the conditions prevalent from a spiritual side of view. The effulgence of spirit was greater in those people in spite of the historical pressures on them. There devotion was unwavering, this devotion we can pick up on when we examine different records from history in different mediums also, we are lucky as other religions don't have access to peer into our past like we do.  We have music recordings, photographic evidence, literature, art, architecture all preserved which when delving into shows what a religion is really like when it first starts and it is this devotion that we learn is what needs recapturing. This is the only way we can understand what we are and how we need to go. Some will argue that repeating a word is not anything to do with practicing SIKHI but I would argue that the true act of worship involves identifying your target with a name and then repeating it with love.


----------



## swarn bains

i read some of the above comments. Generallyy sikh scholars do not read sgg that far intently to know where the word wahiguru is in the sggs. I know where the word waheguru or wahiguru comes in sikhism and it the name of God how we call it. word wah means admiration, then word guru or admiration of the guru. when we join these two words togather, then gramatically it becomes waheguru or wahiguru. that is grammer. in sikhism guru is God though many learned scholars will dispute that. here is the explanation how wahiguru or waheguru became the symbol of God or name of God in sikhism. no guru has ever mentioned the word waheguru in sggs. on page or ang for scholars 1402 and page 1403 of sggs a bhat name GAYAND. meditates and keeps saying wah guru wah guru, but finally in his bani he made one word of the two and that is waheguru or wahiguru whatever pleases you. SGGS WAS WRITTEN BY BHAI GURDAS. so he knew the word and he made his own word wahiguru in a wishi washi way on pag49 of his war one but it is totally wrong. sikhs do read bhai gurdas and most of them know that is used by gurdas. it is not by him. it is by bhat gyand sahib. sorry my language . i will have to learn polished language. please forgive me for my remarks


----------



## swarn bains

Syed Abdullah Tariq . bravo bravo. all those sikhs who claim to be scholars do not even go that far in sggs to find out where the word wahiguru comes from. you being a muslim read  intently and answered the question correctly. the sikhs do not believe you; firstly you are muslim and then they are ignorant, but put lot stories in the internet and talk all bull and {censored} stories in gurdwaras. day before yester day i heard a story from a well known and respected kathakar in delhi. he said maharaj ranjit singh put gold on harmandir sahib. let me clear it. it was done during ranjit singh's time. it cost 82 lakh rupees. he donated 33 laks, bhangi sardae donated 19 lakh. rest was donated by public. he also asserted that he gave that much gold to a masjit in lakhore and hindu mandir in banaras. i went to lahore and went shahi masjid. i did not find that kind of gold there. but he told his story. let me tell the scholars on this net . i travelled by taxi all over lahore. my diriver took me to noor jahans makbara. there were lot of small holes in the walls. i asked why are there so many holes in the walls. he said they were all diamonds and maharaja ranjit singh took them all out. my is a hear say other scholars know all by seeing through their mind like kathakar did. i honor you admire you. you read with mind and soul. sikh scholars read with brain and for money.


----------



## Harry Haller

swarn bains said:


> sikh scholars read with brain and for money.


whats with all the Sikh bashing?


----------



## swarn bains

it is not sikh bashing. it is always good to bring the fault in the  open. unless u do that the thinking does not change. the english translation we see in the gurdwara is not good. it is there because dr thind degitized it. without digitizing it cannot be brought on the screen . now at least i put some remarks and u noted it sir. your mind and others who see this will start thinking adn slowlys slowsly thinking will change and changes for the betterment will start coming. i am sorry if it hurt u or anyone else


----------



## Harry Haller

swarn bains said:


> it is not sikh bashing. it is always good to bring the fault in the  open. unless u do that the thinking does not change. the english translation we see in the gurdwara is not good. it is there because dr thind degitized it. without digitizing it cannot be brought on the screen . now at least i put some remarks and u noted it sir. your mind and others who see this will start thinking adn slowlys slowsly thinking will change and changes for the betterment will start coming. i am sorry if it hurt u or anyone else



You did not hurt me, I just take issue with your statement

 sikh scholars read with brain and for money. 

That is a pretty definitive statement, yet currently we are going through a change, more and more scholars are now asking questions, more and more are standing up to the old men in white beards, I am surprised you have not noted the growth in Sikh scholars that are reading with their hearts


----------



## swarn bains

thank u and admit that i was wrong. i got incited by the remarks some  people put about grammer based translation and sant bhasha. i apologize again


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

EK Oangkaar SYMBOL+Numeral  means THE ONE CREATOR.    The next two words..SAT and NAAM is ACCEPTANCE of the fact that The CREATOR EXISTS....Once we accept that the CREATOR EXISTS....only then do the remainder of this Preamble make any sense....He is Karta he is purakh he is nirbhau nirvair akal moorat he is ajoonne  and he is SAI BHANG...self created.   THESE are HIS ATTRIBUTES which we as humans need to EMULATE to chnage our lives as per HUKM RAZAII Challnnah.     IF we on the other hand DONT ACCEPT the Creator as EXISTING.....then whose "attributes" are we talking about ?? who is nirbhau? who is norvair ? who is ajoonnee ..who is self created?? and who is atained by Gur parsaad ???    Hence the SATNAM as His Name is TRUTH is hogwash...simply becasue then we cna ask whats the FALSE NAME ? is this identified in SGGS ?? TRUE can only exist if there is FALSE.....darkness vs light...How cna there be light if there is no darkness???


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

IF at all there is any NAME..it has to be NIRANKAAR...as on Page 250.....Nirankaar is in the beginning, He is in the Center and He is at the End... This is in SGGS.


----------



## Sikhilove1

The name isn’t really relevant as long as we know who were talking about and God is referred to with respect.


----------

